# How does everyone protect their extension cords from the rain?



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

I know how you feel. I had a light explode because water got into it (it was supposed to be waterproof...).

I do as you said, ziplock bags (or pieces of thick plastic) with rubber bands. It's not so much that it can't get wet as the 2 (or 3) prongs can't connect to each other via water. 

I'd never seen it before, but as I said, it will ruin the bulb(s), fixtures, extension cord, but it would hopefully trip the breaker before causing a fire. Serious stuff.


----------



## kim moore (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Michael, I have had things short out before, Still trying to figure out how to protect projectors...


----------



## Payne (Sep 18, 2010)

I just ordered a waterproof extension cord protector off of amazon for our yard. It was $7 and had good reviews, they had a 4 pack for $20 too. I had seen a diy before by using small plastic containers, but you have to cut a hole in the side so it isnt really waterproof.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

So I haven't used any sort of protection... I haven't had any issues yet? I've seen the cord protectors, but I would have to find a box or something for the splitters since I have 2 cords with them built in and a few others that I use around my display. I work at an outdoor Pro Haunt and they just tape the hell out of their connections using regular electrical tape.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

I have put up Christmas lights and Halloween lights outside for over 25 years using extension cords, never protected them and never had any problems, I too have seen the covers/protectors, but just never saw the need, to each his own I guess, LOL


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

I do not protect my cords from the weather, water is not going to affect the cords short term; however, I make sure they are on a GFCI. GFCI's or GFI's protect you or the little ones from getting zapped.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm having this problem too! Battery powered lights I'm just using ziploc bags om the battery packs (this has worked well when I've been camping to combat the morning dew)

Iam going to modify some cheap Tupperware boxes from our local Poundstore to put the plugs into for my larger props


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

kim moore said:


> This is a really sad post! Due to the extreme wet weather in TX, I have not been able to put up my yard and it is the 26TH!!!
> It will be dry for the next few days , so am going to get the yard up over the weekend - HOWEVER there is a chance of Thunder storms on Halloween. How do you protect your extension cords from the rain? I was thinking I would try ziplock bags and Tape. My video How about any video equipment for those of you who also use ?
> 
> Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated !


This is the biggest fight every year! There are some connections that get some natural protection from our trees (Huge ring of 40' conifers) but then you have the splitters and end connections to worry about, right? Like some have said, plastic wrapped and taped works okay if you are vigilant with your tape. For protecting the splitters and power strips, I've had good luck using disposable plastic containers with a slit cut down from the lid side about half way down with a hole cut out for the cord itself on both ends. From there, I place the splitter/strip inside the container, plug everything in and run the cords out through the slits and holes. I like to tape the slit closed inside and out for a little bit more protection. From here is where I do something a little bit different, I flip the container over so the bottom is now the top (with the slits on the bottom half now) and place a small block of wood between the lid and the power strip for a little more insurance against it resting in any water if the tape doesn't seal all the way. Now to hide it if it's sitting in the middle of the yard or somewhere obvious, you can scuff up the outer plastic and paint it to match your grass/bark/gravel, whatever you need it to blend into. I'm lazy and I have a big yard so I go with green but use whatever is going to blend the best in your location. I use more of the small square containers with the 3 way taps because they are easier to hide and try to limit the number of the bigger containers with power strips until I get some large crypts made next year when I'll hide them inside those.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Never had an issue with extension cords. They stay outside for days or months in rain and snow. Many are over 10+ years old. If I need to buy one, I check for outdoor version. Cost around $10-$15 for 30-50ft.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Sandwich bags with the bottoms sliced open- or bread bag segments - making a sleeve - then rubber-bands at the neck of each cable.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Single cord to single cord connections that are exposed get wrapped in electrical tape. Three plug cords that are exposed get covered with a gallon ziplock bag over the connection, then hidden under green freaky fabric. My main power distribution box on the back of my with hut is a tote with a locking lid that has one end cut out to let the two main extension cords come in and connect to the power strips and splitters. From there the 12v, 5v and extra extension cords go back out to the rest of the props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I’ve always been concerned using outdoor lighting when it rains. Not so much during halloween out where I live--only 1 in 5 years it rains, but more so over the xmas holiday time as we move into rainy season. The last two years I’ve been picking up these type of cord covers from Lowes. I’ve bought them for string lights and for heavy duty extension cords.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Twist-and-Seal-Plastic-Cord-Organizer/50289351

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Twist-and-Seal-0-5-ft-Plastic-Cord-Organizer/1000132801

When we re-landscaped the yard, we added the waterproof outlet covers everywhere which is now code here. A good thing!


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

I use the sockitbox for multiple tap outlets. This has kept my electrical wiring dry during storms. Go with the largest box, you can put multiple taps inside. I also add a GFCI triple tap outlet at the at the exterior house outlets for added safety. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/13-5-in-Weatherproof-Powercord-Connection-Box-Green-SBMG/207203920

















https://www.homedepot.com/p/Tower-M...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-202510242-_-202510257-_-N


----------



## Raydium (Jul 26, 2017)

There is a product for this: Checkout Waterproof Extension cord protectors -- they allow you make watertight connections so you'll have peace of mind that you won't have an electrical disaster -- For safety against electrocution: A GFIC (Ground Fault Interrupter) for outdoor / wet locations is a must -- you don't want to become part of your haunt! (Sorry... some Halloween humor there -- but take it seriously, this is a real concern)

Anyway. I think I bought mine at Lowes but there probably everywhere -- here's a a lint to Home Depot product. As you'll see, they make different kinds and sizes. You should shop around, but this will get you started: Link: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Extension-Cord-Safety-Seal-Green-2-Pack-H-EXT-302/204485133

And wishing you the best of luck setting your display up in short order!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

We tend to use both plastic boxes with holes cut out and then taped, and plastic wrap and duct tape for others. But the one thing I haven't seen mentioned is that we put a lot of our cords and lights under additional cover by using our tombstones. Many are hollow underneath, so slipping a wrapped up extension cord under the tombstone gives it another layer of protection. Dee Kayed's tombstone also has an opening at the back that allows for a light to be put into it for the tombstones behind it.















We live in the Northwest, so rain is pretty much a given come Halloween season. So far, even though our methods are a bit primitive, we haven't had any shorts and everything lasts through the season.


----------



## aaaninja (Sep 7, 2018)

I just wrap with electrical tape where cords connect then make sure to place somewhere that wont get water that pools up when it rains a lot. And I have most of them connected to this timer I bought off amazon. 6 Outlet Garden Power Stake


----------



## Hallopois (Sep 3, 2017)

I had problems last year with the GFCI blowing due to water getting in an extension cord. So I bought some plastic boxes and single connection cord covers on-line to keep the H2O out and it seems to have worked. I am thinking about a better way to get power to all the animatronics but the other problem is the fact that most animatronics are not designed for wet weather, or alternatively, they are for covered or indoor use- not helpful. I have been using spray on rubber sealer to try to weather proof the electrical mechanisms or paint on liquid electrical tape. I have also covered some mechanisms with plastic and duct tape. This seems to be working for most but some are more difficult to fully protect than others. With regard to projectors, I wanted to do the prop version of the pumpkins from AtmosFX but did not this year due to wet weather and the fear that the projector would be vulnerable to theft. I'm not sure what to do next year yet but I think I may have to go with a covered porch use or project on windows from inside. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Good luck and hopefully climate change will not cause wet pre-Halloween weather next year as well.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never done anything extra. I figure outdoor cords are intended to be used outdoors will sometimes get wet. We've had something like 11 inches of rain since I put up my yard display and I had lights running every night with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Different experiences is what the world is about. I am with those that have never had a problem. I have even had the same extension cord running to my koi pond pump for at least 4 years.


----------

